# Volatility and the Equity Markets - Books?



## Dominover (10 April 2011)

Hi

Could anyone recommend any good books on volatility and the equity markets.  I'm particularly interested on the many ways that that volatility can be applied in a market analysis context.  Also terms such as Volatility Skew and any related topics.

Ideally I would like to get this all in one book.  I'm not necessarily after a maths book but if it does have some maths in it (as I would assume it would need to) then thats fine.  

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks very much. 

Dominover


----------



## cutz (11 April 2011)

Dominover said:


> Could anyone recommend any good books on volatility and the equity markets.




Hi,

This book is pretty good. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...rk-20&linkId=1b5c3a71c479b955309cdf95017d1b28


----------

